# صناعة العطور بجودة باريسية



## chem1982 (4 مايو 2014)

المكونات 
1- سبيرتو ابيض 
2- زيت عطري لاي رائحة تريدها 
3- فحم نباتي مطحون ناعم
4- جليسرين كمثبت لذوي الخبرة القليلة 
النسب 
من 45الي85 في المائة سبيرتو 
من 15 الي 25 زيت عطري 
بضع نقاط من الجليسرين 
طريقة العمل 
نضع سبيرتو في زجاجة ونضيف الية مجروش الفحم ونرج الزجاجة جيدا ونتركة لمدة يوم مع الرج من فترة الي اخري 
بعد ذلك نقوم بعمل ترشيح وفصل الفحم عن السبيرتو والهدف من اضافة الفحم نزع رائحة السبيرتو النفاذة حتي لا توثر علي الرائحة الاصلية
نضيف بضع قطرات من الجليسرين الي السبيرتو منذوع الرائحة ونتركة في الزجاجة لفترة اسبوع مع الرج من وقت الي اخر
طبعا الزجاجة محمة
بعد ذلك نضيف الزيت العطري الي السبيرتو ونرج جيدا ونترك العطر لمدة 3 اسابيع فترة التخمر وبذلك تحصل رائحة عالية الجودة


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (4 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير و لكن ما رايك لو استخدمنا فحم منشط حبيبات فهو اقوي لنزع الرائحه و عامة ساجرب ماذكرته سيادتك


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (5 مايو 2014)

أقوم بصناعة هذة التركيبه- لم انقلها - ولم اقرأها بل معى حق التصنيع -اى واقع عملى- ومكوناتها كالتالى- وهذا ليس باعلان ولكن ما اهدف اليه سيأتى بعد معرفة التركيبه. معطر ​طبعا لم احدد مهمة التعطير - استخدام شخصى - فى منظف - ....اتكلم عن اساسيات
1- ايثانول 2- العطر المطلوب 3- المستحلب 4- المنكهه الفواح -5- المخفف 6- المثبت 7- مقاوم اكسده 8- uv
9-ضابط لزوجه 10- عامل تنحيه. هذة اعتبارات التركيب - اما اعتبارات التصنيع- شرحها يطول. ما اردت قوله ان فى الصناعه نأخذ كل الامور بجديه ولا نتهاون فى اى احتمال - وبالتالى حاولت ان ابسط وايسر هذه الخطوات لجمهور القراء فوجدت عسر فى الامر- ولذلك - وهذا هو الهدف من التعليق- لنبدأ بالمواضيع الممكنه سواء فى الشرح او فى التطبيق- لتعم الفائدة.


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (5 مايو 2014)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> أقوم بصناعة هذة التركيبه- لم انقلها - ولم اقرأها بل معى حق التصنيع -اى واقع عملى- ومكوناتها كالتالى- وهذا ليس باعلان ولكن ما اهدف اليه سيأتى بعد معرفة التركيبه. معطر ​طبعا لم احدد مهمة التعطير - استخدام شخصى - فى منظف - ....اتكلم عن اساسيات
> 1- ايثانول 2- العطر المطلوب 3- المستحلب 4- المنكهه الفواح -5- المخفف 6- المثبت 7- مقاوم اكسده 8- uv
> 9-ضابط لزوجه 10- عامل تنحيه. هذة اعتبارات التركيب - اما اعتبارات التصنيع- شرحها يطول. ما اردت قوله ان فى الصناعه نأخذ كل الامور بجديه ولا نتهاون فى اى احتمال - وبالتالى حاولت ان ابسط وايسر هذه الخطوات لجمهور القراء فوجدت عسر فى الامر- ولذلك - وهذا هو الهدف من التعليق- لنبدأ بالمواضيع الممكنه سواء فى الشرح او فى التطبيق- لتعم الفائدة.


جزاك الله كل خير باشمهندس / محمود فتحي حماد و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## nadmondo (30 ديسمبر 2014)

chem1982 قال:


> المكونات
> 1- سبيرتو ابيض
> 2- زيت عطري لاي رائحة تريدها
> 3- فحم نباتي مطحون ناعم
> ...


قمت من فترة باستعمال الفحم النباتى وكذلك اقراص الفحم لازالة رائحة الايثانول(من الصيدلية)...ولكن للاسف لم تزال....فهل يوجد طريقة اخرى لازالة رائحة الكحول؟


----------



## nadmondo (30 ديسمبر 2014)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> أقوم بصناعة هذة التركيبه- لم انقلها - ولم اقرأها بل معى حق التصنيع -اى واقع عملى- ومكوناتها كالتالى- وهذا ليس باعلان ولكن ما اهدف اليه سيأتى بعد معرفة التركيبه. معطر ​طبعا لم احدد مهمة التعطير - استخدام شخصى - فى منظف - ....اتكلم عن اساسيات
> 1- ايثانول 2- العطر المطلوب 3- المستحلب 4- المنكهه الفواح -5- المخفف 6- المثبت 7- مقاوم اكسده 8- uv
> 9-ضابط لزوجه 10- عامل تنحيه. هذة اعتبارات التركيب - اما اعتبارات التصنيع- شرحها يطول. ما اردت قوله ان فى الصناعه نأخذ كل الامور بجديه ولا نتهاون فى اى احتمال - وبالتالى حاولت ان ابسط وايسر هذه الخطوات لجمهور القراء فوجدت عسر فى الامر- ولذلك - وهذا هو الهدف من التعليق- لنبدأ بالمواضيع الممكنه سواء فى الشرح او فى التطبيق- لتعم الفائدة.



لو ممكن طريقة لازالة رائحة الايثانول (واحضره من الصيدلية لضمان نقاوته) لعمل برفان ذو جودة عالية للاستعمال الشخصى
وايضا الطريق الصحيحة ومصدر موثوق فيه للزيت العطرى- للعمل من واقع خبرة حضرتك....مع العلم هذا للاستعمال الشخصى فلذلك التكلفة ليست مهمة ولكن الجودة والتاثير الصحى هما الاولويات....
والف شكر ا/محمود....


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (30 ديسمبر 2014)

ارسلت لك الرد على الخاص - ان لم يصل - رجاء الرد


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (30 ديسمبر 2014)

ارسلت لك الرد على الخاص - ان لم يصل - رجاء الرد
وفى المنتدى طرحنا هذا الموضوع


----------



## nadmondo (31 ديسمبر 2014)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> ارسلت لك الرد على الخاص - ان لم يصل - رجاء الرد



الف شكر ا/محمود....لقد وصل الرد......وجارى العمل براى حضرتك وابلاغك بالنتائج والف شكر على تعبك....


----------



## ابو ابراهيما (11 يناير 2015)

انا عن نفسى اشترى الزيت العطرى المناسب من شركات مضمونة ومعدل الخلط بالنسبة لزجاجة 100مم بيكون
من 30الى 40مم زيت عطرى 
2 جرام مثبت 
الباقى كحل ابيض ويتم الخلط والاحتفاظ بالزجاجة فى الثلاجة فترة اسبوع واستخدمها 
بيكون معدل الثبات ودوام الريحة اعلا كلما زاد ت نسبة الزيت العطرى


----------



## د.عبدالرحمن (12 يناير 2015)

*كحول ايزوبروبيلي*



محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> أقوم بصناعة هذة التركيبه- لم انقلها - ولم اقرأها بل معى حق التصنيع -اى واقع عملى- ومكوناتها كالتالى- وهذا ليس باعلان ولكن ما اهدف اليه سيأتى بعد معرفة التركيبه. معطر ​طبعا لم احدد مهمة التعطير - استخدام شخصى - فى منظف - ....اتكلم عن اساسيات
> 1- ايثانول 2- العطر المطلوب 3- المستحلب 4- المنكهه الفواح -5- المخفف 6- المثبت 7- مقاوم اكسده 8- uv
> 9-ضابط لزوجه 10- عامل تنحيه. هذة اعتبارات التركيب - اما اعتبارات التصنيع- شرحها يطول. ما اردت قوله ان فى الصناعه نأخذ كل الامور بجديه ولا نتهاون فى اى احتمال - وبالتالى حاولت ان ابسط وايسر هذه الخطوات لجمهور القراء فوجدت عسر فى الامر- ولذلك - وهذا هو الهدف من التعليق- لنبدأ بالمواضيع الممكنه سواء فى الشرح او فى التطبيق- لتعم الفائدة.



هل يمكن ازاله رائحه الكحول الايزوبيلي لاني قرات ان شركات العطور الغاليه تستعمله علما باني سوف اضيفه على مسك طبيعي و عود كمبودي لاستعمالي الشخصي


----------



## جابر ابوزيد سيد (20 يناير 2015)

الكحول الايزوبيـــــلي -C3H7OH-ويكتب ايضا - CH3 -CHOH-CH3-يستخدم الان بديلا للكحول الايثيلي C2H5OH-CH3CH2OH-السبرتو الابيض وكما زكرت حضرتك تستخدمة الان شركات العطور العالمية - وتستخدمة المستشفيات في التعقيم بدلا من السبرتو الابيض لان لة نفس التأتير - مع رخص ثمنة - وهذة معلومات أكيدة حيث أنني كيميائي - ولازالة الرائحة يستخدم الفحم المنشط المسمي Charcool-شاركوول - وشكرا لكل من ساهم برأية في هذا الموضوع حتي تعم الفائدة


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (20 يناير 2015)

هناك كحول منزوع الرائحه ويباع كمستلزمات انتاج - اعنى لاداعى لمحاولات نزع الرائحه - مثل العطور والمثبتات - والتركيبات - فنحن لا نصنعها بل نركبها
يوجد موضوع عن العطور فى صفحة اهتمامات القراء


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (18 فبراير 2015)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> أقوم بصناعة هذة التركيبه- لم انقلها - ولم اقرأها بل معى حق التصنيع -اى واقع عملى- ومكوناتها كالتالى- وهذا ليس باعلان ولكن ما اهدف اليه سيأتى بعد معرفة التركيبه. معطر ​طبعا لم احدد مهمة التعطير - استخدام شخصى - فى منظف - ....اتكلم عن اساسيات
> 1- ايثانول 2- العطر المطلوب 3- المستحلب 4- المنكهه الفواح -5- المخفف 6- المثبت 7- مقاوم اكسده 8- uv
> 9-ضابط لزوجه 10- عامل تنحيه. هذة اعتبارات التركيب - اما اعتبارات التصنيع- شرحها يطول. ما اردت قوله ان فى الصناعه نأخذ كل الامور بجديه ولا نتهاون فى اى احتمال - وبالتالى حاولت ان ابسط وايسر هذه الخطوات لجمهور القراء فوجدت عسر فى الامر- ولذلك - وهذا هو الهدف من التعليق- لنبدأ بالمواضيع الممكنه سواء فى الشرح او فى التطبيق- لتعم الفائدة.


ما سبب عدم زوال رائحة الكحول رغم وجود الفحم


----------



## sasa4m (13 مايو 2015)

شكرا اخي الكريم
ساجرب في كمية صغيرة


----------



## سيار (13 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم 

حبيت أوضح أمر مهم جدا عندما نقول تصنيع فهو يختلف عن المزج والتعبئة وللمعلومه انه للحصول على واحد كيلو من زيت عطر نحتاج الى ما لايقل عن 

2 او 3 طن من بتلات الزهور وتتم عملية بالطبخ والتقطير وتكثيف البخار لاتسخراج نقاط الزيت .

والله الموفق


----------



## abeer cleane (21 يونيو 2015)

جيد


----------



## mohamed sigma (5 يوليو 2015)

يفضل استخدام كحول بدون رائحه لان الكحول انواع


----------



## wmb74 (19 أبريل 2018)

افضل طريقة لصناعة العطور؟بالتفصيل؟


----------



## هانئ الجمل (23 أبريل 2018)

يا ترى فيه مثبت بدل الجلسرين


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (23 أبريل 2018)

اهلا بك
الجلسرين - مع انه احد المثبتات البدائيه - الا انه بمفرده - لايؤتى بنتيجه
التثبيت يكمن فى التركيبة نفسها
اتبع تركيبة موثقه - ستحصل على نتائج جيده


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (26 أبريل 2018)

افضل طريقة لصناعة العطور؟بالتفصيل؟
...............​هذا سؤال موسوعى. ويصعب الاجابه عليه برد- بل يحتاج مقالات
وبعيدا عن ان صناعة العطور - اسرار متوارثه - وهى حقيقة
وان كل التركيبات المتاحه - تعتبر مناسبه للهواه - فقراءة اسس ونظريات ت تركيبات العطور - سواء الطبيعيه او المخلقه او الخليط - هى البدايه
واتباع التجارب البسيطه لنتمكن من الاجاده - هى التالى -​


----------

